# Vol-Con vs. T+Pro



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> I've always understood that the old mechanical 'wiggy-type' tester is the absolute safest.
> I've been looking at the Fluke T+Pro and it seems to have a lot of fancy-dan features that would be awfully nice.
> 
> Who here has shelved their Vol-Con in lieu of a T+Pro?


 

I have and use both. Don't shelve either


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I have and use both. Don't shelve either


 Do you carry them both? The T+Pro seems to have all of the features that the Vol-Con has, and it has much (!) nicer leads on it... I hate those plasticy leads on the Vol-Con, and the way the plug keeps coming out when I'm stowing it away.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> Do you carry them both? The T+Pro seems to have all of the features that the Vol-Con has, and it has much (!) nicer leads on it... I hate those plasticy leads on the Vol-Con, and the way the plug keeps coming out when I'm stowing it away.


 

We have 5 trucks. You don't need both at the same time. The fluke does have alot better leads


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

FWIW, The T+Pro isn't a low impedance meter like the VolCon or Wiggy. It is a digital meter with a LoZ function. 

In another thread here, I am exploring the Milwaukee equivalent to the Fluke T5. The nice thing about the Milwaukee is that is also has a LoZ function, so it would perform similar to the T+Pro yet have the extra capabilities like the T5 has..


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Low impedance isn't always a good thing. When you're doing controls stuff a high impedance can be a real boon. The T+Pro can read 600V all day without having to cool down. That's a bit of a benefit, too.
I see in the specs that the T+Pro has a phase rotation indicator, which I can't figure out because it only has two leads....?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> Low impedance isn't always a good thing. When you're doing controls stuff a high impedance can be a real boon. The T+Pro can read 600V all day without having to cool down. That's a bit of a benefit, too.
> I see in the specs that the T+Pro has a phase rotation indicator, which I can't figure out because it only has two leads....?


 I own a T+Pro and the phase rotation is something that seemed neat, but in the end I always end up grabbing a real rotation meter. You connect the black lead to one phase, and the red lead to the other (and if memory serves me right) if the voltage on the black lead peaks before the red the rotation is "clockwise" and if red peaks first, the rotation is "counterclockwise."

And you're right: If you do industrial the T+Pro isn't suitable for low power controls because the impedance is low enough to cause closed circuits when testing for voltage. You need a DMM.

Otherwise it's a pretty slick meter, but that being said, I just purchased a Milkwaukee to see how it stacks up.

-John


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

This is the way to go! Best wiggy replacement I've ever owned. Never going back to solenoid again, and way lower cost than a T+. Leads are awesome, and it takes a beating.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> This is the way to go! Best wiggy replacement I've ever owned. Never going back to solenoid again, and way lower cost than a T+. Leads are awesome, and it takes a beating.


 


It looks like a toy


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It looks like a toy


Why? Because it is orange? I think you just hate anything Klein.

I had my doubts whem I first bought it. But, I love this thing now.

Very low impedance, like a solenoid has. Works without batteries like a solenoid too. CAT IV rating. Super sharp stainless steel tips. Nice silcon leads, not that cheap plastic stuff. High quality, all the way around, and only $35.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

what is the advantage to a wiggy? i have never ever seen one, only ever used fluke dmm's at work. i have been in the petrochemical industry my whole career so far. am i missing something cool here? do they not ship wiggys to canada haha?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

paulcanada said:


> what is the advantage to a wiggy...?


 You ever get induced voltage on a wire where the conductor will be dead but your DMM reads voltage anyway? Main advantage of a wiggy is it loads the wire to get rid of the small induced current.

The other advantage is it vibrates which is a nice warning feature.

-John


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

paulcanada said:


> what is the advantage to a wiggy?


Main advantages to a wiggy are:
1. Low impedance, means no ghost voltage
2. Never needs batteries
3. Vibrates on voltage, great go/no-go tester

Problems with wiggy's
1. Heats up, needs cool down if used a lot
2. Can't meet Cat IV safety

The Klein has all 3 adavantages, and none of the problems.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

i see. thanks guys.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the knopp k60 is the best solenoid voltage tester


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> Who here has shelved their Vol-Con in lieu of a T+Pro?


Me, wiggys always seem cheap and trashy, and the leads and probes are crappy, the T+ pro has nice leads and probes and feels and looks tougher. I like the added features the T+ pro gives me too.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Why? Because it is orange? I think you just hate anything Klein.
> 
> I had my doubts whem I first bought it. But, I love this thing now.
> 
> Very low impedance, like a solenoid has. Works without batteries like a solenoid too. CAT IV rating. Super sharp stainless steel tips. Nice silcon leads, not that cheap plastic stuff. High quality, all the way around, and only $35.


 

Quality for 35 bucks? You, my friend, apparently have never seen quality


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Quality for 35 bucks? You, my friend, apparently have never seen quality


That Klein tester is basically the equivalent of the Fluke T+ (not the T+Pro).

The T+ costs about $40-42.

I'd personally always go with Fluke over Klein, however.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

It sounds like we need to stay away from that Fluke to. McClary says that $35 to $40 meters are not quality. Since Fluke is generally overpriced, a $40 Fluke must be junk.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

electricalperson said:


> the knopp k60 is the best solenoid voltage tester


while it is a great tester, the lack of a continuity function precludes a lot of people from using them. it is an amazingly solid union made in usa tool, though.

this pocket caddy for the knopp is awesome.

http://www.toolup.com/occidental-leather_5053_electricians-pocket-caddy.aspx


----------



## Fix or Repair Daily (Mar 22, 2011)

Any old solenoidal tester = garbage. 

It's 2011 here people. :thumbsup:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that Klein is just rebranding someone else's meter. I can with 100% certainty though tell you that there fish tapes suck ass.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I think if by looking at the pictures matter that Klein is just buying UEi meters and having them made orange with Klein on them instead of UEI.
EDIT to add link
http://livewire.electricalmarketing.com/2010/12/16/klein-tools-acquires-50-stake-in-uei-test-instrument/


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

even in the age of fancy electronic testers i think a basic solenoid tester is a MUST for an electricians tool kit. a solenoid tester does not need batteries and will never give any type of false reading. the knopp is even cat 3 rated


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I like my Fluke 322. Had it for eight years. Still works.

The 322, and the old Fluke pen-style proximity tester. It's never been wrong. The new one with the on/off button is junk.


----------



## M3g4D37H (Apr 1, 2011)

Where do you get the old style fluke tic sticks?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:laughing:


M3g4D37H said:


> Where do you get the old style fluke tic sticks?


 They stoped making them..


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've got a newer one. I constantly have to rub it in what's left of my hair to see if it's working.


----------



## M3g4D37H (Apr 1, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> I've got a newer one. I constantly have to rub it in what's left of my hair to see if it's working.



I have the new one also. It's a piece of crap. Keeps turning on by accident and chirping when I take a step.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> even in the age of fancy electronic testers i think a basic solenoid tester is a MUST for an electricians tool kit. a solenoid tester does not need batteries and will never give any type of false reading. the knopp is even cat 3 rated


That is why I like my new Klein. It replaces a solenoid in all those ways. It does not need batteries, is low impedance so it doesn't give false readings, and it's cat 4 rated. Beats the knopp in all areas, and it's less than half the price.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

they should make an iteration of the knopp K-60 with a continuity tester.


----------

